# What type of Wooden Matches to buy?



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone have recommendations on matches to buy?

What should I look for?


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

Not sure how many types there are out there (west) but in the east we have Redbird wooden matches and they absolutely suck, imo. But, they're cheap so they're easy to keep on hand.
I've had the best luck with duMaurier mathces and whatever the B&M gives out with cigars. The Redbird's fall apart constantly and don't light worth a darn. I prefer to use my jetlight first, a strip of cedar second and wooden matches as a last resort.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

They usually have wooden matches for sale at your local B&M's but they tend to be cumbersome when lighting cigars for me. I prefer a good soft flame lighter but that's just me.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

These are the ones I get at my B&M. I'm holding out for a really nice soft flame lighter, so in the meantime I've been getting pretty proficient in the use of these long matches. They're about 4 inches long, and it usually takes me 3 to toast the foot of my smokes.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

I am going to have to cast my vote for Davidoff cigar matches. I am not the biggest fan of Davidoff but their matches are pretty damn good. They smell wonderful so you don't have to worry about tainting your cigar with a bad taste.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

The best only use wood from the Cedars of Lebanon, with sulfur harvested from Chilean volcanic deposits. I swear, they trump whatever else I've ever used. 

:cheeky:

Seriously, though, I've never had any problems with Diamond strike-anywhere matches, or any other wooden match for that matter-as long as they're not damp and light my cigar, I'm happy.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

BTcigars said:


> I am going to have to cast my vote for Davidoff cigar matches.


Davidoff matches are the only ones I use anymore.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

The Wooden ones.
Perhaps WaxingMoon can make you some


----------



## Yawgeh (Aug 17, 2009)

Honestly I've had no issues with any sort of wooden matches. Strike, let it burn for a second or two to get past the chemicals at the tip, start lighting the cigar.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yawgeh said:


> Honestly I've had no issues with any sort of wooden matches. Strike, let it burn for a second or two to get past the chemicals at the tip, start lighting the cigar.


Yep, this works for me. Usually takes two regular wooden matches. Just let it burn off all of the sulfur before you put it to the cigar.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't have a specific brand, but as far as style I'd get the XL sticks.

Candle, Fireplace & Barbecue Matches

These are bulk prices but you get the idea.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

I have not used a match in ages because the propane lighter is so much easier. I do still have Kitchen matches from the dollar store that I used to use. You know like the red diamond brand. Of course I have a whole box full of box matches from CI because they stuck a box in evry package I ordered.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I like to use matches. There are many types, when I visit a B&M I always ask for a box and find out what they may have for sale. My keys to a good wooden match are as follows:


Good sturdy box with a well constructed and sturdy strike plate.
The match head needs to be large and well constructed. There are different formulas used so you have to try them to see how good they work.
Good sized match stick. Some of the cheaper ones are too small to be able to light a cigar well.
Quality construction of the stick. It should be smooth and dense but also burn well.
Best of all the box needs to have cool decorations.
If that is not anal enough for you...I don't know what is!


----------

